# Discovering Windows 7 – Awesome Explorer



## Rollercoaster (Oct 4, 2009)

Read the full post here

Who would have thought that the work ‘awesome’ could possible be used near ‘explorer’. I mean, no one ever goes “Dude, windows explorer is awesome!”. Ever. I though that those words together should be called a ‘grammatical mistake’ 

It is totally now the case now. Even after months of using Win7 I, almost everyday, keep discovering new features and ingenuities.

I was trying to fix tag information for the music I recently got from amardeep. He never has neatly organised data. So I was doing the usual.

Select a group of files >Right click> Properties > Details tab and fill it up or something similar can be done from Media Player’s library but with only the advantage of a smoother UI. Right?

I then noticed details pane in the lower part smoothly displaying all the tag info. Some elements were missing so I did the obvious (Right Click) and sure enough there as a menu to control the details and a couple options. I chose the large size to see more property elements.

*lh5.ggpht.com/_GONNpuhvDCI/SshUWH8sctI/AAAAAAAAAWs/8b08h1QpAcM/Capture_thumb%5B7%5D.png?imgmax=800

I intuitively moved my mouse over the displayed data and noticed the value getting highlighted as if they could be edited. I was like wow that is great. No need go to the details pane. Just select files and you are a bunch of clicks/steps faster. You dont have to repeat the RightClick>Prop>Details for each group of files you select to edit.

*lh4.ggpht.com/_GONNpuhvDCI/SshUaeV64wI/AAAAAAAAAW0/Qm8eT9v_NLg/Capture2_thumb%5B1%5D.png?imgmax=800

It was great discovery up till now but as soon as I moved to try something more complex it became awesome. Lets take the example of a folder I have called ‘Top Singles’ where I keep the latest hits and add new numbers as they hit the top (pretty great method to only filter and collect the best songs only). In such a folder the tags are hard to manage as you cant group them because they are from different artists/albums etc. This method greatly reduced the effort required in such places.

Earlier I had to create and update a bunch of playlists there to manage updates in single folder. For e.g. if I want to listen to a particular week’s updates hits in the order they were in at that time.. impossible right? Just try it..

Anyway, I started editing some tags with this method and, you are gonna love it, then came the biggest ‘aaaaaah’ from my mouth..... [cont.]

Read the full post here


----------



## x3060 (Oct 5, 2009)

i use media monkey to organize music files. 
any ways nice tutorial


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice tute..........just waiting to get my copy of win 7 x64 ultimate........finger crossed


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 2, 2009)

nice tut. tfs


----------



## neonlight (Mar 20, 2010)

nice  one  here  ......  using  win7 but  never  noticed  it .


----------



## devsvk (Apr 1, 2010)

works in vista home premium also


----------



## mollor (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks for info, useful for me


----------



## yiouyio (Jun 11, 2010)

Very useful info, thank you!


----------

